# VR6, AWD, 8-SPD Mods & Tuning



## ACSVR64M (May 10, 2021)

Anyone begun the Modification R&D on the Atlas/Atlas CS as far as Power Adding/Tune Modification(s) for the VR6/8-SPD/4 Motion Units? Currently own a 21 Model Year Atlas CS and DEFINITELY see the potential for some extra oomph and/or finesse of the stock components.

Why VWAG doesn’t put the Talagon’s VR6-T in our cars is past me but well… das VW.


----------



## skydaman (Dec 16, 2005)

Not aware of any tuning currently available in US, but I certainly wish someone would do it! I did see one European site that offered a 19hp tune through a proprietary flash device but did not look easily obtainable in the US. 

Other than tuning ECS has an intake that works well, most exhaust mods are DIY, SCALE has a coilover kit, can upgrade to Macan 4 piston brakes, not sure what over mods to do currently. 

Between the coilovers, brakes, removing spare tire, muffler, resonator you can decrease the vehicles weight a good bit which makes it feel like it has a little more power.


----------



## mhjett (Oct 16, 2000)

You may have already done this, but I'd recommend driving by default with the trans in "S" mode all the time. The normal shift algorithm is clearly tuned for fuel economy, and the "S" mode isn't so aggressive that it gets annoying. "S" really helps it feel more responsive. 

There's some other threads on here about intake, exhaust, and suspension/wheels. You'll find there's not as big of a tuning market for these as, say, for the GTI, for obvious reasons...


----------



## prettygood (Jun 19, 2002)

I’m hoping for a mild (5 psi) supercharger upgrade in the next few years. Interested once the warranty is up. Also hoping someone gets their intake CARB certified for us living under the totalitarian regime of CA. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ACSVR64M (May 10, 2021)

It kills me b/c I really REALLY dig the car’s current packaging and offerings but being it weighs over 2 tons the lack of TORQUE is so palpable lol. Thanks for the input guys!


----------



## Chimera21 (May 10, 2021)

CAI and "freer" flowing exhaust (read less restrictive) are the most common performance adding mods to do on any car. Unfortunately the market share of these new Atlas cars is low compared to something like a Camaro or Mustang, etc, so manufacturers are not inclined to do the R&D to develop them let alone the HUGE $ they need to throw at CARB to get "approved" for use in states like CA

PCM (ECU) changes would likely provide the most HP gain if available. Certainly not from VW but aftermarket devices like Diablo or Super Chip may become available for the Atlas V6...cough...straight 6

Currently resonator delete is available....although IDK to what extent, if any, it adds power...just a more aggressive exhaust note (aka poser mod)

I have 2 collector cars that are heavily modified which get me the speed, and sound that goes with it, fix but at some point I would want to "improve" performance on my ACS


----------



## ReignMKR (Jan 28, 2014)

skydaman said:


> Not aware of any tuning currently available in US, but I certainly wish someone would do it! I did see one European site that offered a 19hp tune through a proprietary flash device but did not look easily obtainable in the US.
> 
> Other than tuning ECS has an intake that works well, most exhaust mods are DIY, SCALE has a coilover kit, can upgrade to Macan 4 piston brakes, not sure what over mods to do currently.
> 
> Between the coilovers, brakes, removing spare tire, muffler, resonator you can decrease the vehicles weight a good bit which makes it feel like it has a little more power.


Tried finding any forum on here about the Macan brakes... do you have any more info on this? specific years/rotor sizes? would be very interested in a write up on this.


----------



## Volkswagens-for-life (Jun 24, 2013)

prettygood said:


> I’m hoping for a mild (5 psi) supercharger upgrade in the next few years. Interested once the warranty is up. Also hoping someone gets their intake CARB certified for us living under the totalitarian regime of CA.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Agreed. If history proves reliable then I'm sure a supercharger option is in the horizon.


----------



## KarstGeo (Jan 19, 2018)

APR has indicated that they would work on a tune for the 3.6 but need a donor Atlas for a week at the facility in AL. There is already a tune for the same engine in the CC and Passat and you can find info on it on their site. The Macan caliper swap info is here.






Consolidated Macan Brembo upgrade thread (READ FIRST POST)


One person is currently having a possible issue with Castrol SRF brake fluid and the seals in these calipers. Until this issue is verified and a solution found, I would avoid using it for now. Several of us have had good luck with Motul 600 and 660. Also, for some reason it's harder to get all...



www.golfmk7.com





Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## skydaman (Dec 16, 2005)

ReignMKR said:


> Tried finding any forum on here about the Macan brakes... do you have any more info on this? specific years/rotor sizes? would be very interested in a write up on this.











Porsche Macan Brake Swap


Finished up my brake swap, details for anyone interested. Stock caliper bolts work, no trimming of dust shield required, pretty much a direct swap. Porsche calipers are 8lbs lighter a piece than the stock units. Macan Caliper part numbers ($200-250 each) 95B-615-123-F 95B-615-124-F...




www.vwvortex.com


----------



## Col-Buddy-Greenleaf (Jun 27, 2007)

prettygood said:


> I’m hoping for a mild (5 psi) supercharger upgrade in the next few years. Interested once the warranty is up. Also hoping someone gets their intake CARB certified for us living under the totalitarian regime of CA.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


TVS Engineering in the Netherlands has a kit to add a Rotrex supercharger to the 3.6 VR6 (the Passat 3.6 has the same engine as the Atlas). I contacted them and they say they have shipped kits to the U.S. (not for Atlas), and they said their kit should bolt up. The exception is that the Atlas folks would just have to solve for an intercooler, because the TVS kit Passat intercooler and piping would not work.


----------



## prettygood (Jun 19, 2002)

Col-Buddy-Greenleaf said:


> TVS Engineering in the Netherlands has a kit to add a Rotrex supercharger to the 3.6 VR6 (the Passat 3.6 has the same engine as the Atlas). I contacted them and they say they have shipped kits to the U.S. (not for Atlas), and they said their kit should bolt up. The exception is that the Atlas folks would just have to solve for an intercooler, because the TVS kit Passat intercooler and piping would not work.


Maybe APR can be the importer and pair the kit with the appropriate tuning. I’ll still be stuck until it is CARB certified, but that’s a step in the right direction. 

Thoughts on the transmission’s ability to handle more power and torque, especially when towing??


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KarstGeo (Jan 19, 2018)

I think a simple Stage 1 tune for 93 octane with a trans remap would improve drivability immensely on these.


----------



## Col-Buddy-Greenleaf (Jun 27, 2007)

KarstGeo said:


> APR has indicated that they would work on a tune for the 3.6 but need a donor Atlas for a week at the facility in AL. There is already a tune for the same engine in the CC and Passat and you can find info on it on their site. The Macan caliper swap info is here.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 APR has a 3.6 VR6 tune for other ea390/ med17 cars. Not sure why they haven't bothered with the Atlas. It just doesn't add much, maybe 5-8 HP at certain RPMs.

Unitronic also has a 3.6 Atlas tune "under development"

Also, HPA sells a single turbo exhaust manifold for the 3.6 vr6. The fact that they have a manifold makes be believe they've turbo'd this engine before, but its hard to find anything at all regarding specific projects. I've emailed HPA about any kind of other development for the Atlas 3.6, since there are thousands of them in the U.S. and Canada. They saidits on the list. Obviously adding a turbo to a non-turbo car is always an expensive and complicated undertaking. You have to have the turbo, manifold, custom downpipe, custom turbo plumbing and intercooler. Maybe someday!


----------



## Chimera21 (May 10, 2021)

Power adders like a Supercharger will likely need different, larger (injectors, fuel pump/pressure), fueling to maximize its potential which would involve ECU tuning to accommodate. Then the freer flowing intake/exhaust to "help" the additional "breathing" requirements. IDK about the bottom end and if it tolerates power adders relative to the stock NA build

Basically once you start to add in one area of the motor a domino effect will need to happen to allow that component, SC, to have a meaningful impact on HP gain. All this and still be compliant in emission heavy states like CA of which for CA this is VERY likely never going to happen with a product to get a CARB cert, The $ dance any manufacturer has to go through and a limited market share of 3.6 Atlas, IMHO, likely prevent it


----------



## Volkswagens-for-life (Jun 24, 2013)

Col-Buddy-Greenleaf said:


> TVS Engineering in the Netherlands has a kit to add a Rotrex supercharger to the 3.6 VR6 (the Passat 3.6 has the same engine as the Atlas). I contacted them and they say they have shipped kits to the U.S. (not for Atlas), and they said their kit should bolt up. The exception is that the Atlas folks would just have to solve for an intercooler, because the TVS kit Passat intercooler and piping would not work.


Rotrex makes good kits. Might have to custom fab some mounts for accessory. Custom intercooler and piping for sure. 


prettygood said:


> Maybe APR can be the importer and pair the kit with the appropriate tuning. I’ll still be stuck until it is CARB certified, but that’s a step in the right direction.
> 
> Thoughts on the transmission’s ability to handle more power and torque, especially when towing??
> 
> ...


Which tranny is it exactly?



Chimera21 said:


> Power adders like a Supercharger will likely need different, larger (injectors, fuel pump/pressure), fueling to maximize its potential which would involve ECU tuning to accommodate. Then the freer flowing intake/exhaust to "help" the additional "breathing" requirements. IDK about the bottom end and if it tolerates power adders relative to the stock NA build
> 
> Basically once you start to add in one area of the motor a domino effect will need to happen to allow that component, SC, to have a meaningful impact on HP gain. All this and still be compliant in emission heavy states like CA of which for CA this is VERY likely never going to happen with a product to get a CARB cert, The $ dance any manufacturer has to go through and a limited market share of 3.6 Atlas, IMHO, likely prevent it


VR6 love boost. Only one way to find out fueling limitations.


----------



## KarstGeo (Jan 19, 2018)

Here you go. Uni is working on it.

Atlas 3.6 V6 2018-2021 ECU Upgrade by Unitronic (getunitronic.com)


----------



## skydaman (Dec 16, 2005)

KarstGeo said:


> Here you go. Uni is working on it.
> 
> Atlas 3.6 V6 2018-2021 ECU Upgrade by Unitronic (getunitronic.com)


Hopefully they release it soon!


----------



## KarstGeo (Jan 19, 2018)

skydaman said:


> Hopefully they release it soon!


The key to me is the tranny - standard auto may be a stretch for these folks to want to mess with in terms of re-map. We will see!


----------



## OG16vRocket (Jul 5, 2016)

Volkswagens-for-life said:


> Which tranny is it exactly?


It's an Aisin AWF8F35

Also, these motors will take the same mods that are available for any other 3.6VR across the VAG line. Just things like turbo/SC kids may not be direct bolt on due to packaging differences. 

Also, Malone Tuning has a tune for the VR Atlas. 19HP/22TQ increase. Great tuner, his TDI tune on my passat is great... just the drivability improvement was worth it.








Stage 1 Tune for the 2021 VW Atlas 3.6L CDVC 280HP


Enhance your 2021 VW Atlas with a Stage 1 tune




tunezilla.com


----------



## prettygood (Jun 19, 2002)

Chimera21 said:


> Power adders like a Supercharger will likely need different, larger (injectors, fuel pump/pressure), fueling to maximize its potential which would involve ECU tuning to accommodate. Then the freer flowing intake/exhaust to "help" the additional "breathing" requirements. IDK about the bottom end and if it tolerates power adders relative to the stock NA build
> 
> Basically once you start to add in one area of the motor a domino effect will need to happen to allow that component, SC, to have a meaningful impact on HP gain. All this and still be compliant in emission heavy states like CA of which for CA this is VERY likely never going to happen with a product to get a CARB cert, The $ dance any manufacturer has to go through and a limited market share of 3.6 Atlas, IMHO, likely prevent it


This is why a mild amount of boost is preferable. Limited amount of additional modifications required if kept to +/- 5 psi. ECU tune, intake pipes, intercooler, and maybe a new fuel pressure regulator. Should be able to see a package in the $3k range for parts. 

It’s a more limited market than some vehicles for sure, but CARB certified superchargers are not unheard of here. Mustangs have them as well as some trucks. Sure there are others. 

The gains on the VR6 only come through forced induction, and the supercharger is simpler than the turbo to build out. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Frstrtdmac (Jan 23, 2021)

Sounds like we need to do a discounted group buy


----------



## Volkswagens-for-life (Jun 24, 2013)

OG16vRocket said:


> It's an Aisin AWF8F35
> 
> Also, these motors will take the same mods that are available for any other 3.6VR across the VAG line. Just things like turbo/SC kids may not be direct bolt on due to packaging differences.
> 
> ...


Interesting. Its toted as a "high torque" tranny, but it looks like its torque-limited to 260 ft/lbs. That can't be right... Can't find much on this thing.


----------



## OG16vRocket (Jul 5, 2016)

Volkswagens-for-life said:


> Interesting. Its toted as a "high torque" tranny, but it looks like its torque-limited to 260 ft/lbs. That can't be right... Can't find much on this thing.


So I went back and re-looked at this. The trans is used across multiple manufacturers, and the VW name for it is *AQ450*, which is the same as the AWF8F*45*, not 35. It will handle 350ft/lb. 

Thanks for calling me out there.

Here's some more info on it.








Wikiwand - AWF8F35


The Aisin AW F8FXX series is the world's first First usage was in the 2013 model year Lexus RX350 F Sport.




www.wikiwand.com


----------



## prettygood (Jun 19, 2002)

OG16vRocket said:


> So I went back and re-looked at this. The trans is used across multiple manufacturers, and the VW name for it is *AQ450*, which is the same as the AWF8F*45*, not 35. It will handle 350ft/lb.
> 
> Thanks for calling me out there.
> 
> ...


Great research! Good to know there is headroom in the transmission for some more power. 325/325 would be really well balanced and I think fit the Atlas perfectly. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Volkswagens-for-life (Jun 24, 2013)

OG16vRocket said:


> So I went back and re-looked at this. The trans is used across multiple manufacturers, and the VW name for it is *AQ450*, which is the same as the AWF8F*45*, not 35. It will handle 350ft/lb.
> 
> Thanks for calling me out there.
> 
> ...


Good find man! That sounds much better. The issue is once you throw boost at a vr6 its gonna eat that 350 ft/lb rating. 2 things - 1: you might need to low-boost tune it in lower gears to prevent tranny issues. 2: Aisin are pretty stout - its possible the torque capacity is quite a bit higher than that to begin with.


prettygood said:


> Great research! Good to know there is headroom in the transmission for some more power. 325/325 would be really well balanced and I think fit the Atlas perfectly.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Agreed. As stated above though, boost will quickly decimate that 350 ft/lb torque rating though unless you run low boost tunes or boost by gear etc.


----------



## prettygood (Jun 19, 2002)

Volkswagens-for-life said:


> Good find man! That sounds much better. The issue is once you throw boost at a vr6 its gonna eat that 350 ft/lb rating. 2 things - 1: you might need to low-boost tune it in lower gears to prevent tranny issues. 2: Aisin are pretty stout - its possible the torque capacity is quite a bit higher than that to begin with.
> 
> 
> Agreed. As stated above though, boost will quickly decimate that 350 ft/lb torque rating though unless you run low boost tunes or boost by gear etc.


Thought more last night, and an Atlas with the factory tow has an updated alternator. Going with an electric supercharger simplifies the mounting options and offers more control than a purely mechanical one. Intake > Electric SC > Intercooler > stock manifold

Add the tune and you have the full kit (depending on fuel delivery ceiling of stock pressure regulator)

APR or another shop should really get this mocked up. There is so much space under the hood, I can’t believe it would be complicated to fit (especially compared to my 2000 1.8T Beetle)


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Volkswagens-for-life (Jun 24, 2013)

I'm on the wall with electric supercharging


----------



## skydaman (Dec 16, 2005)

OG16vRocket said:


> Also, Malone Tuning has a tune for the VR Atlas. 19HP/22TQ increase. Great tuner, his TDI tune on my passat is great... just the drivability improvement was worth it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for this!


----------



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)

Currently in development









Atlas 3.6 V6 2018-2021 ECU Upgrade by Unitronic


Learn more about our performance products for your Volkswagen Atlas here! Unitronic offers reliable and powerful Performance Software and Hardware. Check it out!




www.getunitronic.com





Sent from my XQ-AT51 using Tapatalk


----------



## Col-Buddy-Greenleaf (Jun 27, 2007)

prettygood said:


> The gains on the VR6 only come through forced induction.


Don't forget about NOS, bruh!! (aka Nitrous).
some guys have done this on stock motor 3.6 passats with success. I know nitrous is a touchy subject, though.


----------



## prettygood (Jun 19, 2002)

Col-Buddy-Greenleaf said:


> Don't forget about NOS, bruh!! (aka Nitrous).
> some guys have done this on stock motor 3.6 passats with success. I know nitrous is a touchy subject, though.


I live my life 1/4 mile at a time…


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GaryHawkins (Apr 11, 2015)

ACSVR64M said:


> Anyone begun the Modification R&D on the Atlas/Atlas CS as far as Power Adding/Tune Modification(s) for the VR6/8-SPD/4 Motion Units? Currently own a 21 Model Year Atlas CS and DEFINITELY see the potential for some extra oomph and/or finesse of the stock components.
> 
> Why VWAG doesn’t put the Talagon’s VR6-T in our cars is past me but well… das VW.


Very little can be accomplished with a tune to a normally aspirated engine such as your VR6. Turbocharged engines lend themselves to tuning for more power and torque easily by simply increasing the boost. The base 4 cylinder turbo can be tuned for at least 30-40% additional power and torque By this method. Of course all tunes void the mfrs. powertrain warranty.


----------



## KarstGeo (Jan 19, 2018)

GaryHawkins said:


> Very little can be accomplished with a tune to a normally aspirated engine such as your VR6. Turbocharged engines lend themselves to tuning for more power and torque easily by simply increasing the boost. The base 4 cylinder turbo can be tuned for at least 30-40% additional power and torque By this method. Of course all tunes void the mfrs. powertrain warranty.


Tunes may impact some warranty claims primarily w/r to your powertrain - they do not "void" your warranty. This is repeated over and over online and it is misleading. I have had several warranty claims handled on my Sportwagen with a FBO/IS38/tuned car.


----------



## Volkswagens-for-life (Jun 24, 2013)

Td01 from the dealership or mothership and your warranty is definitely void. Happens all the time.


----------



## KarstGeo (Jan 19, 2018)

Volkswagens-for-life said:


> Td01 from the dealership or mothership and your warranty is definitely void. Happens all the time.


That is incorrect. How did I get my SAI combi valve replaced under warranty and my HVAC recirc motor replaced twice? The answer is as I stated above, the warranty claims are treated within the realm of being tuned (TD1) w/r to the claim i.e. your leaking water pump is clearly not from your Stage 1 tune so it's covered (unless your dealer doesn't want it to be which is also a factor here). Your blown turbo clearly could be related to your Stage 1 tune and is denied. "Void" is not the correct word to use - again....your claims will be treated on an individual basis w/r to the modifications.


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

TD1 does not void your warranty. If let’s say you’ve tuned your VW and the motor for the window fails under warranty you’re still covered. As these have no relation. If the dealership can prove your tune caused the issue, your warranty claim can be denied. If you have a tune friendly shop, you may be in the clear but not a certainty. Once you’re flagged with TD1 you will have greater eyes on you naturally, even if you flash back to stock, the counter will show that the change has happened so once TD1 you’re TD1. 

Everyone should take a moment and watch this, a TD1 does NOT automatically void your vehicle’s warranty. 






*Also if you get a tune like a Stage 1+ to get extra warranty coverage read the fine print. I believe APR has a requirement for oil change intervals of 5K miles and other caveats. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KarstGeo (Jan 19, 2018)

This is an excellent bit of info on all of this:

Warranty 101: Warranty and You - TD1, recalls, updates, Magnuson Moss, etc... | GOLFMK7 - VW GTI MKVII Forum / VW Golf R Forum / VW Golf MKVII Forum


----------



## A4MOS19 (Oct 2, 2018)

Nice find and valuable resource👌


----------



## Savvv (Apr 22, 2009)

So has anyone done the Malone tune?


----------



## Volkswagens-for-life (Jun 24, 2013)

KarstGeo said:


> That is incorrect. How did I get my SAI combi valve replaced under warranty and my HVAC recirc motor replaced twice? The answer is as I stated above, the warranty claims are treated within the realm of being tuned (TD1) w/r to the claim i.e. your leaking water pump is clearly not from your Stage 1 tune so it's covered (unless your dealer doesn't want it to be which is also a factor here). Your blown turbo clearly could be related to your Stage 1 tune and is denied. "Void" is not the correct word to use - again....your claims will be treated on an individual basis w/r to the modifications.


What I said wasn't inherently wrong - what you said simply elaborated far more than I did. You are correct.

Although the dealership could absolutely argue that having a tune puts undue heat and stress on components which caused a premature failure of the water pump. Most Volkswagen shops _won't _do that, unless td1 is involved then it gets far more complicated.


----------



## KarstGeo (Jan 19, 2018)

Volkswagens-for-life said:


> What I said wasn't inherently wrong - what you said simply elaborated far more than I did. You are correct.
> 
> Although the dealership could absolutely argue that having a tune puts undue heat and stress on components which caused a premature failure of the water pump. Most Volkswagen shops _won't _do that, unless td1 is involved then it gets far more complicated.


Correct - and it has been shown repeatedly that even with TD1 flag applied based on ECU tuning, that VW will cover some of the common failures related to the drivetrain like the water pump. I should see if I am TD1 - I certainly should be as it's been in the dealer for bits/bobs since being tuned/all the bolt-ons.


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Also if the failed part is known to fail on non-tuned models and has a strong history of failure, the part is generally covered. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Frstrtdmac (Jan 23, 2021)

Ok great!! Let’s get back on topic!!


----------



## Volkswagens-for-life (Jun 24, 2013)

KarstGeo said:


> Correct - and it has been shown repeatedly that even with TD1 flag applied based on ECU tuning, that VW will cover some of the common failures related to the drivetrain like the water pump. I should see if I am TD1 - I certainly should be as it's been in the dealer for bits/bobs since being tuned/all the bolt-ons.


I would just keep my mouth shut and not say ANYTHING about td1. Dealers can manually flag cars too. Just tiptoe around them for now until the warranty is done lol.


----------



## Col-Buddy-Greenleaf (Jun 27, 2007)

The TVS Engineering folks got back to me with a price. About 7100 Euros without the intercooler, or about $8,000. That is a lot of coin for a supercharger kit. Can probably fab together a turbo kit with HPA's 3.6 single turbo exhaust manifold for less. With nothing available "off the shelf", any kind of forced induction will be $$$$.


----------



## OG16vRocket (Jul 5, 2016)

prettygood said:


> Great research! Good to know there is headroom in the transmission for some more power. 325/325 would be really well balanced and I think fit the Atlas perfectly.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





https://static.nhtsa.gov/odi/tsbs/2019/MC-10159424-0001.pdf


----------



## prettygood (Jun 19, 2002)

OG16vRocket said:


> https://static.nhtsa.gov/odi/tsbs/2019/MC-10159424-0001.pdf


Interesting that it calls for 330 lb/ft as the max. Still some headroom, but less margin than I’d have thought


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## speed51133! (Aug 5, 2002)

Col-Buddy-Greenleaf said:


> The TVS Engineering folks got back to me with a price. About 7100 Euros without the intercooler, or about $8,000. That is a lot of coin for a supercharger kit. Can probably fab together a turbo kit with HPA's 3.6 single turbo exhaust manifold for less. With nothing available "off the shelf", any kind of forced induction will be $$$$.


You still need the critical component, a software tune for any forced induction setup. The hardware is VERY simple to put together.


----------



## skydaman (Dec 16, 2005)

speed51133! said:


> You still need the critical component, a software tune for any forced induction setup. The hardware is VERY simple to put together.


If Malone has access to ECM for a stage 1 NA tune they should be able to modify other parameters for a FI tune.


----------



## speed51133! (Aug 5, 2002)

skydaman said:


> If Malone has access to ECM for a stage 1 NA tune they should be able to modify other parameters for a FI tune.


SHOULD and WILL is different. Maybe if you live in their area, (Cloverdale CA) but who knows on pricing for such a thing given the sales numbers would be anywhere from 1 to 10!


----------



## skydaman (Dec 16, 2005)

speed51133! said:


> SHOULD and WILL is different. Maybe if you live in their area, (Cloverdale CA) but who knows on pricing for such a thing given the sales numbers would be anywhere from 1 to 10!


Very true, we'll see!


----------



## Col-Buddy-Greenleaf (Jun 27, 2007)

speed51133! said:


> You still need the critical component, a software tune for any forced induction setup. The hardware is VERY simple to put together.


Yes, I should have listed that as a "given". Proximity to a tuner is important. 
My point about hardware is there is nothing "off the shelf" really available with regards to turbo or supercharger plumbing and mounting. Everything would need to be fabbed. Simple for some, I suppose.


----------



## Volkswagens-for-life (Jun 24, 2013)

As long as there is a solution to get into the ECU then there's always a custom tuner that can be local to you as long as he's feeling courageous enough to delve in


----------



## speed51133! (Aug 5, 2002)

Volkswagens-for-life said:


> As long as there is a solution to get into the ECU then there's always a custom tuner that can be local to you as long as he's feeling courageous enough to delve in


hah...maybe in California. Custom VW tuners that can code these ecu's is a pretty niche market. Not likely to find one in your area.


----------



## Volkswagens-for-life (Jun 24, 2013)

speed51133! said:


> hah...maybe in California. Custom VW tuners that can code these ecu's is a pretty niche market. Not likely to find one in your area.


Yes that is very true. They aren't simple like a Honda or Subaru ECU


----------



## ACSVR64M (May 10, 2021)

KarstGeo said:


> Here you go. Uni is working on it.
> 
> Atlas 3.6 V6 2018-2021 ECU Upgrade by Unitronic (getunitronic.com)


Thank you! Very interested in this.


----------



## ACSVR64M (May 10, 2021)

Volkswagens-for-life said:


> I'm on the wall with electric supercharging


It works quite well overall but like with anything electric the key to its reliability is it’s cooling system. I’ve watched Tesla’s melt (literally) from over use; e-boost is no different accept if it goes down a lot more can go with it if not properly shielded.


----------

